# Swedish fish



## jdmyers (Jan 18, 2013)

A friend of mine loves swedish fish. She wanted to know if i could make her wine from them that would taste like them anybody have any info on this


----------



## grapeman (Jan 18, 2013)

?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
What does a swedish fish taste like?


----------



## Stressbaby (Jan 18, 2013)

Looks like a gummy bear shaped like a fish to me.


----------



## grapeman (Jan 18, 2013)

I guess I must just be too old! Never heard of them!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 18, 2013)

Swedish fish were the original gummy bear before gummy bears were cool. 

I'm certain you could make wine out of them. There are some recipes here for Starburst wine. I'd guess you could follow a very similar process with the fish.


----------



## GreginND (Jan 18, 2013)

Oh, a candy? I thought you were talking about lutefisk. NOT a wine I would expect even in my nightmares.


----------



## Deezil (Jan 18, 2013)

grapeman said:


> I guess I must just be too old! Never heard of them!














.... Really?........


----------



## Pumpkinman (Jan 19, 2013)

Swedish Fish are awesome!!! LMAO! I thought my kids were insane when I first saw them....but they taste great!!!!



> Oh, a candy? I thought you were talking about lutefisk. NOT a wine I would expect even in my nightmares.



LMFAO!! Thanks Greg! Now I have to wipe coffee from my monitor...lol


----------



## Julie (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm thinking you can make wine from it. If you can get them to melt down then go for it.

I would probably use Welch's white grape concentrate as a base and have the sg around 1.080 not much higher than that.


----------



## jdmyers (Jan 19, 2013)

Thanks for the info.Its jinda what i was thinking too and im sorry about the confusion i should have said they were candy . Pinnacle does sell a swedish fish flavored vodka im wondering if i made a very low alcohol white wine and blended with the flavored vodka how much of the flavor would come thru


----------



## GreginND (Jan 19, 2013)

Perhaps a Swedish Fish wine would pair nicely with lutefisk?


----------



## jdmyers (Jan 19, 2013)

One thing that does worry me is that the fish have a wax in the ingredients after i melt them they may group into a big glob at the bottom of the primary


----------



## GreginND (Jan 19, 2013)

If it is wax, it should float. You should be able to skim it off the top. Don't be surprised if you have a waxy film on top.


----------



## Julie (Jan 20, 2013)

I made a Starburst jellybean wine last year and it had a wax on the jellybeans, did seem to affect the wine.

You know I remember when the sweddish fish first came onto the market, they were about 2" long and cost a penny! But then again those were the days of penny candy.


----------



## ShelleyDickison (Jan 20, 2013)

Julie said:


> I made a Starburst jellybean wine last year and it had a wax on the jellybeans, did seem to affect the wine.
> 
> You know I remember when the sweddish fish first came onto the market, they were about 2" long and cost a penny! But then again those were the days of penny candy.



I wonder if you can still buy the strips of paper with the candy dots on them. I used to get a lot with my .25 a week allowance.


----------



## jdmyers (Jan 20, 2013)

They still make dots on paper


----------



## Julie (Jan 20, 2013)

Lol but what's the price?


----------



## btom2004 (Jan 20, 2013)

I can't believe I ate those things. Why? We ate more paper than candy messing with that crap.


----------



## captainl (Jan 20, 2013)

I love Swedish fish......those 3 lbs bags don't last long around here. Yummmm.


----------



## jdmyers (Jan 21, 2013)

Going to sams club tomorrow to get a 10 lb sack. I figure 5 lb for wine and 5 for me


----------



## jdmyers (Jan 21, 2013)

Julie can you post a link to a starburst recipe would greatly appreciate it


----------



## Julie (Jan 21, 2013)

jdmyers said:


> Julie can you post a link to a starburst recipe would greatly appreciate it


 
When I get home this evening I'll post the recipe.


----------



## jdmyers (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks im stuck at work too


----------



## Julie (Jan 21, 2013)

jdmyers said:


> Thanks im stuck at work too


 
LOL, yes "stuck" is the appropriate word, you gettting any snow down your way? We have about 1 1/2" so far.


----------



## jdmyers (Jan 21, 2013)

No snow would affect me its hot at my job 24/7 365. Im a true stereo type . From pittsburgh love to drink , play euche, watch steelers , and work in a steel mill


----------



## reefman (Jan 22, 2013)

JD,
I lived in Wexford PA for 12 years, worked for the now defunct...Westinghouse ....at the time. 
Many of the old candies we used to buy as kids are coming back. 
Penny candies are now about $0.25 due to inflation.


----------

